# Ikaria



## elliesowner (Feb 8, 2016)

Like many, I have been seduced by the Blue Zone study of Ikaria. We are middle aged, and looking for the simple life. We are thinking of giving up our high stress jobs and moving to Ikaria, where, ideally, we would like to run a Blue Zone focused pension.
We will be traveling to Ikaria in September, and would be interested in meeting up with any British expats who have settled there.
Any advice on moving to Ikaria would be very welcome


----------



## Devondeb (Nov 30, 2020)

elliesowner said:


> Like many, I have been seduced by the Blue Zone study of Ikaria. We are middle aged, and looking for the simple life. We are thinking of giving up our high stress jobs and moving to Ikaria, where, ideally, we would like to run a Blue Zone focused pension.
> We will be traveling to Ikaria in September, and would be interested in meeting up with any British expats who have settled there.
> Any advice on moving to Ikaria would be very welcome


Did you ever go forward with your plan for Ikaria? I'd love to know how you got on and if you found any other Brits living there?


----------



## pecimen22 (10 mo ago)

Hi,
Just following up on this. Wondering f you ever made the move? I'd love to find out more about this. I'm interested in doing likewise


----------

